# UPNP vulnerability - Run this test



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It seems a lot of systems have UPNP open improperly to the outside. This should never have been allowed, and is a major issue.

This is an easy test, written by Steve Gibson, where his site checks to see if you are vulnerable:
http://www.grc.com/default.htm

Under Services, go to ShieldsUp!, click Proceed then the UPnP exposure test. If it's exposed to the Internet, then the entire internal network is at risk. It will accept pretty much any command without authentication, including opening ports etc.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for sharing...

Good to know things passed here.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He tweeted that going through his logs (that don't store IP), OpenWRT is vulnerable, which is surprising.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link. All good here.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks! DD-WRT good here on a Linksys dual band.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Everything looking good here also using Linksys WRT610N Dual Band Router.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ran the test this morning and also checked common ports, ets. All passed--my computer is in full Stealth mode. As always, thanks to Steve Gibson for his security efforts.
The UPnP vulnerability was one of the subjects discussed last week on TWIT network's "This Week in Tech". Gibson has a weekly show on TWIT as well.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

All good here. Thanks dpeters11.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I remember running that years ago (maybe 15). Haven't run it in a long time. Actually surprised it still exists.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Steve was talking about how long ago he wrote the original code. It's still valid, especially with this addition. People have even found his one commercial product, that was released 8 years ago, even works on certain levels with Solid State drives.


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a Mac and it shows good, also interesting about the IP address. Thanks ron


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Everything passed here; using a Netgear WNDR3700 router.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd expect that from them.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Good here too. (netgear WNDR3700 with Sam Knows software).


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

THE EQUIPMENT AT THE TARGET IP ADDRESS
DID NOT RESPOND TO OUR UPnP PROBES!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I got midget porn pop-ups. Is that normal?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> I got midget porn pop-ups. Is that normal?


 close the other window 1st :hurah:


----------

